# "Команда позвоночника", Екатеринбург



## krotova_tomochka (14 Июл 2015)

В понедельник сходила в Команду позвоночника со своей проблемой - торчит шейный позвонок (вот моя тема с подробным рассказом об этом: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23917/#post-242526). Осмотрели, направили на снимок, к вечеру понедельника снимок был готов. Первый прием бесплатный - приятно. Предварительно все обсудила с врачом, который на меня потратил не меньше получаса. Казалось бы, проблема пустяковая, но приятно было внимание доктора. Не буду вдаваться в подробности своих “болячек”, которых у меня по сути нет. Скажу, что доктору Владимиру Владимировичу (неврология, мануальная терапия) - очень благодарна. За один прием поставил позвонок на место позвонок, показал упражнения, которые я должна сама выполнять на шею.

работой центра довольна : вежливый персонал, пунктуальные врачи и удобно расположен недалеко от моего дома.


----------

